# Montana mule deer & elk next year.



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

If you aren't locked into Montana, you might consider Idaho. A nonresident deer tag is also good for bear, wolf and montain lion. Nice to have the option for 4 species on one tag. There is really no need to pay for a drop camp. If you have a good hunting background, knowledge of how to break down a animal into pieces and are IN GOOD SHAPE you will have no problems. I would allow for two weeks out there if doing it on your own. The biggest thing out west is to get off the trails and away from the roads. 90% of the hunters out there are within a half mile of them.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I am not realy locked into any place right now. Idaho is another place I would love to hunt. Just in the planning stages right now. How's Idaho for elk? Do they allow someone to hunt both elk and mule deer? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

You can hunt mule deer (or whitetail) and elk at the same time in Idaho. The hunt zone I was in, elk opened on October 15 and deer I think a week earlier. The elk hunting at least where we hunted I would say was fair. We didn't always get elk but always got into them. We never were the ones to take the big bulls but seen some absolute studs come from where we hunted. For a flat lander like me, I never passed on a 5X5. Deer where we were I would say the same for. The state is broke up into many different hunting units. Seems confusing at first but after a little reading its not too bad. Most zones are over the counter sales for deer and elk on a first come first serve. It was nice not to have to wait on drawing results to plan the trip. Because of over the counter, there are areas that have plenty of people. However, we never had a problem getting away from the pack. Always stay on top of the fire conditions for where you are looking to go. Local fires can move more hunters into your area or cook off your hunting grouds. Wherever you decide to go, be in shape! Nothing ruins a trip faster than legs burned up on day two. Something I learned the hard way. A DIY elk hunt is hard work but definitely doable.


----------

